# Questions regarding the EoM



## ebaatezu (Dec 22, 2005)

Hello all, just curios here, has anyone here made any or know of any fan pages for this wonderful system? if so can you PLEASE post the links here so that i could possibly go check them out. second question for you all. Does anyone here have any type of homerules that they use for epic rules for use with this magic system? i am trying to convert my campaign over to this magic system but is kind of hard considering that in my campain they are all between level 19 and 21. I would really love to know what to do with a level 21 mage here, for instance i am not sure how to scale the amount of magic power she would gain at level 21 and above. i thank anyone that responds to this. By the way i absolutely love the magic system it is totally awesome 
Peace


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Dec 22, 2005)

Here you go!


----------



## ebaatezu (Dec 23, 2005)

thanks for that cool link man  ,  anyone know of any others out there? Peace all and merry christmas to you all


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Dec 23, 2005)

The Arcana Arcade is the best EoM resource presently available. Most of the EOM fans here continually provide input there.

Of course, the other resource is this forum itself 

For scaling beyond 20th, the MP progression is not quite mathmatical.. there have been some interesting threads on trying to get an equation to work out the same approximate numbers for 1 - 20. I gave up on it since my games never exceed 16th level...
 Thats really the only piece you need to worry about, the rest of EoM goes epic quite easily.  I tested a 20th level mage in the system once and its amazing what you can do with 20MP worth of a spell   

Anyone work up an Epic progression yet?


----------



## Bansidhe (Jun 11, 2006)

Is this website still working?  I tried the link, as well as messing around with parts of it and couldn't get to the page.  
Thanks much.
  Bansidhe


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Jun 15, 2006)

Looks like this wiki stuff is baroque, please call Bach later   


Durn, and I had some stuff out there without a backup


----------

